# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Just a simple yes or no question.

## That Kid

So I've been looking into lucid dreams for a while now, but I haven't had one yet.

Is it really all it's cracked up to be?

I thought of it as basically walking around in your dream and doing whatever the f*** you want. Can you really do _anything_ you want?

----------


## Hukif

Depends, your only limit is your mind.

----------


## That Kid

What is, in your opinion, the easiest and quickest way to have a lucid dream?

----------


## Hukif

For me, DILD is the easiest, but it varies for everyone, MILD and WILD can also be easy for some people.

----------


## topten35

The easiest way to get into a lucid dream at least one of the easiest ways is first, look at your hands, sometimes there will be more than 5 fingers on one of both of you of your hands, this is called a reality check, rc.  Another thing that you can do is try to push one of your fingers through your hand, also try to breath with your nose pinched, you might find that you can breath like this.  And in lucids you can do whatever you want, lucid dreams are fun.

----------


## That Kid

I've been trying that for the past three days. I'm hoping I get some results today. I've done RCs about 30 times today.

----------


## ForgottenDream

only 3 days? geez, it can take much longer (don't be concerned about the number of days). just be aware during your waking life and while you're dreaming you'll do the same. best thing to do is boost up your dream recall by keeping a journal, THEN focus on lucid dreams. until you can remember your dreams (3-5 dreams night) don't be too anxious to lucid dream, a lot less stress that way. 

my advice is to be patient, it'll happen when you're ready. if it's been only 3 day's and you're already feeling doubts, than it'll take even longer.

----------


## That Kid

No, it's been three days for the RCs. I've been keeping a dream journal for atleast 3 months. I manage about 2-4 dreams a night.

----------


## ForgottenDream

well again, it's only been 3 days for RC's. they take time to be absorbed into a dream. it's good that you've been keeping a journal though, that's essential. 

for better results quality over quantity. meaning do RC's, but in an effective way. for example if an RC fails, have a backup (multiple RC's at a time). i count my fingers, and when i did it in my dreams it didn't work, i still had the same amount lol, and my hand looked completely normal. also when you do an RC, still be constantly aware of what you're doing and why you're doing it. like if your riding a bike, say to yourself "is this my bike? where am i going? what was i doing before this?" etc. 

hope this helps, some of the things i've said are obvious so don''t mind that, i just wanted to make sure you understand the basics for a successful LD.

----------


## nayrki

don't be too concerned with the whole "lucid" thing, often in your dreams you can still use dream control without being fully aware that you are dreaming. Infact that is most often what happens to me. Like im going through a dream, and imagine something to happen, and it does. But i don't always think to myself, "hey, i'm dreaming"

----------


## Shift

YES. I know you said yes or no. But I say, _emphatically, YES!_  :wink2:

----------


## supreme

Yes!!

----------


## seeker28

Yes, it is cool.  If you are an imaginitive person (or someone who reads or watches a lot of TV or movies) you will have plenty of ideas to try.

----------


## Misbijoux

Yes, yes, yes...

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Ja!!

----------


## WakataDreamer

Ya mon!! Took me a long time but ohh so worth it...  :wink2: 

In a lucid dream you can be superman  :superman: 

Or anything else.  :tongue2:

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Not to mention excitement, enjoyment, pride, happiness, well, all sorts of euphoria!

----------


## Dizko

Yup

----------


## drewmandan

One day brain-computer interfaces will be invented that will allow people to enter fully-immersive simulated realities where they can do whatever they can imagine. But we can do that already with lucid dreaming!

----------


## Noin

> One day brain-computer interfaces will be invented that will allow people to enter fully-immersive simulated realities where they can do whatever they can imagine. But we can do that already with lucid dreaming!



Gief.... NAO!!!!!!  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

Anyway,

YES.

/thread

----------


## That Kid

What's the fastest way to have your first LD?

----------


## Ryuinfinity

DEILD. It's in tutorials.

----------


## Shift

> What's the fastest way to have your first LD?



Building up recall, then establishing dream signs, and doing reality checks. If you're one of those people who can WILD on their first attempt, go for that. If not, don't waste your time trying to WILD just yet. Autosuggestion, RC, and maybe DEILDs if you can manage it. That's my opinion.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

To reply to the OP, Yes.

Ditto @ what Shift said, and you could also test out different techniques to see which one is right for you.  :smiley:

----------


## ForgottenDream

i would say the WBTB technique is the easiest way (wake up an hour earlier than usual, stay up for an hour thinking about lucid dreaming and go back to sleep). it will probably work on your first try. try it! (when you have time of course).

----------


## hungrymanz

No

----------


## Noin

> No



What a shitty discouraging reply

----------


## hungrymanz

oh someone's criticizing my posts? how amusing.





> Is it really all it's cracked up to be?



I must tell you, LDing is not as cool as most people think it is.

----------


## ForgottenDream

> oh someone's criticizing my posts? how amusing.
> 
> 
> I must tell you, LDing is not as cool as most people think it is.



you're right, if you had a really far out idea of what LDing is without ever having one, you _might_ be disappointed. i sure wasn't disappointed, it's actually better than i ever imagined, so i would say YES.

if you've had LDs though, and you think it's really cool, than it is as cool as you think it is. it would be a paradox if something wasn't as cool as what you think it is because it's your own opinion. unless you don't think it's as "cool" as someone else, than that's another matter.

----------


## Noin

He's a noob to all this stuff, so leave him alone.

----------


## That Kid

> He's a noob to all this stuff, so leave him alone.



_Yeah.

_

----------


## reapsltd666

yep. anything.

----------


## Misbijoux

> No.







> What a shitty discouraging reply



Aw, it's alright, Noin. It's kind of like the one guy with the angel and the devil on his shoulders. There's always the negative. But we positive people know how good lucid dreaming is. :smiley:  We just push the negative to the side, and ignore it.

----------


## That Kid

Wow. Bummer. 

I got pretty close to a lucid dream last night.

-I was at the local mini-mall, where everyone I know skateboards after school. It was about 10 P.M. and a bunch of my friends were there with me. A U.F.O. passed overhead, and I did a RC. For some reason I didn't go into detail with the RC and I was convinced I wasn't dreaming. I woke up pretty bummed.

----------

